# UFC / PRIDE FC / Misc. Avatar Request Thread (CLOSED via RULES CHANGES)



## T.B.

Fellow forum users,

This is an idea that popped into my head after I witnessed the recent surge of n00bs stealing my UFC fighter entrance avatars. I got sick of it, so I decided to make this thread. Here are the rules for requesting:

*- DO NOT steal another users custom avatar! 
- You need over 400 quality posts (and NO SPAM!) to request one! So newbies, step your game up. I don't want EVERYONE having one of these. 
- One request per user each month! (Yes, I'll be keeping track.)
- ADD REP or POINTS if I make you a custom avatar. Have some respect. They aren't that easy.
- DO NOT PM ME A REQUEST! Just post it in this thread.
- If you request a custom avatar of a fighter that I've already made for someone else, you might as well request someone different. I don't want to see a bunch of duplicates around the forum.*

Lastly, before I let you people begin requesting...please know that the avatars will most likely be around 114 x 94 & 60-63 frames...maybe a few more.

EDIT: *NO*. I will not make numerous gif's of the same fighter. Pick someone different. We don't need for example, 15 people with the same fighter.


----------



## Punishment 101

Coool idea buddy. Can i plz get a entrance gif of Tito Ortiz , in either UFN 7 vs Shamrock or UFC 59 vs Forrest Griffin , either one would be greatly appreciated , big thx man :thumbsup:


----------



## T.B.

Punishment 101 said:


> Coool idea buddy. Can i plz get a entrance gif of Tito Ortiz , in either UFN 7 vs Shamrock or UFC 59 vs Forrest Griffin , either one would be greatly appreciated , big thx man :thumbsup:


Here bud. Enjoy. Make sure to add some positive rep or some points. Either works. 










Edit: *Also, make sure to keep your eye out around this forum. n00bs and some of the village idiots like to steal other people's avatars...so just be aware.*


----------



## Punishment 101

wow that was quick man , thx , much respect


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TREY B. again.


il try again later :thumbsup:


----------



## moldy

id like a babalu avatar please if you have time.


----------



## jdun11

hey man u think u could get me a Koscheck avatar, coming to into the rind or maybe when he nails goulet with that looping right..thanks


----------



## T.B.

I'm currently working on some requests - so don't think I haven't seen your posts.

Punishment 101, what did I say? I told you someone would take it. Contact him and tell him to remove it, because I'm not making another Tito avatar for a while - you were the first to request him, so you have first dibbs. Now it's up to you to handle the situation with the user that took it.

dun, I don't have any Koscheck material - plus I basically only do entrances - and he hasn't been on any PPV's if I recall correctly. So sorry about that bud. Anyone else you would want?

moldy, gotcha bud.


----------



## moldy

thanks bud


----------



## T.B.

P101,

I tried PM'ing you...but your inbox is full, so I'll let you know here.

Dmac is going to use one of my spare alternate Ortiz avatars now...and you can use YOUR entrance avatar. We got everything sorted out. :thumbsup:

Edit: P101,

You like this one bud?


----------



## Punishment 101

thats awesome bro, Big thx :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## T.B.

Punishment 101 said:


> thats awesome bro, Big thx :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


No problemo bud. I tried to match the border and text color as best I could with your current sig background. Guess it works.  Glad it got your seal of approval. :thumbsup:


----------



## moldy

Man i can't wait for my babalu avatar you do amazing work. Not only will i rep you ill pay you in my point money when i figure out how.


----------



## Punishment 101

moldy said:


> Man i can't wait for my babalu avatar you do amazing work. Not only will i rep you ill pay you in my point money when i figure out how.



you go to estore menu , then donate , and yes he does a tremendous job forsure :thumbsup:


----------



## jdun11

ill take a old school phil baroni entrance if u gottem


----------



## T.B.

dun,

Thanks for the donation and everything else you provided bud. I'm glad you appreciate my work. Enjoy Fedor. :thumbsup:


----------



## T.B.

moldy,

Here is your request. Tell me if you would like a different border and text color. Just lemme know in here, or via PM. A donation and/or rep is appreciated.  :thumbsup:


----------



## moldy

simply amazing work i gave you 5,000 thanks a million


----------



## T.B.

molds,

Hey bud, I got to thinking....and I was just messing around with your gif a bit, and thought I'd throw in a text effect that kinda suits Babalu more than the previous one I used. So, this is what I came up with:










Lemme know what you think. You are more than welcome to use it if you want.  

:thumbsup:


----------



## moldy

yeah that's wicked here's 5000 more


----------



## esv

hey trey wasup man, can u plz make me a rich franklin avatar. i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## T.B.

esv,

Read the rules. We have 'em. They are on the first page.


----------



## esv

kk sorry about that. i must have missed it, lol i did read the rules though.


----------



## T.B.

*SHOWCASE TIME!* 

Here is what I've made so far for users of this community. :thumbsup: 

*Dmac*









*esv*









*jdun11*









*Kameleon*









*Ken Shamrock*









*moldy*









*Punishment 101*









*Team Punishment*









*screenamesuck*









*cabby*









*Matt_Serra_Fan*









*Spit206Fire*









*Spit206Fire II*









*pt447*









*IronMan*









*Homicide_187*









*CTFlyingKnee*









*Ken Shamrock II*









*brownpimp88*









*MMA1990*









Not to mention the gif's I use myself. 

*HEY YOU READING THIS...YEAH YOU!!* Do you have over 100, non-spam posts? Want something like this? *GET AT ME!*


----------



## T.B.

For those of you that want one of these....the offer is still out there on the table. I changed the rules a bit, so you don't need over 400 posts, but let's go with over 100 posts. Fair enough? One other rule I have...is that you *can't* request a fighter someone already has (look in the above post...I showcased all the ones I've made so far), unless they stop using it. 

Lastly, all I ask in return is that you donate some points, and add positive *REP* to me. Yeah - that's it. So if you're interested, PM me...or get at me via this thread.


----------



## Punishment 101

Yo thats a nice colllection there Trey , awesome job on all of them man ! Respect



the Diego AV is hilarious !


Very nice Vanderlei one too ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Punishment 101

There's stil alot of good fighters left to choose from , Couture , Hughes , Penn , Fedor , Rampage , Chuck and so on


----------



## T.B.

Punishment 101 said:


> There's stil alot of good fighters left to choose from , Couture , Hughes , Penn , Fedor , Rampage , *Chuck* and so on


I use Liddell, GSP, and Arlovski.


----------



## IronMan

Could I get a Josh Barnett one?


----------



## T.B.

How is this? Work for ya? 










If so, add positive *REP*, and donate whatever you think is sufficient. :thumbsup:


----------



## IronMan

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## T.B.

No problem bud. :thumbsup:


----------



## Homicide_187

Anything with Kendall Groove?


----------



## T.B.

I'm suprised that no one has requested a Matt Hughes avatar yet.

:dunno:


----------



## Asian Sensation

could i please have a gomi entrance?


----------



## T.B.

aznmaniac0909 said:


> could i please have a gomi entrance?


Here. Enjoy. Don't forget to add positive *REP*.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Future Champ

How do u make this shit, its just absolutely amazing.


----------



## UFCFAN33

When you have time can you make me a tank abbott one?


----------



## T.B.

UFCFAN33 said:


> When you have time can you make me a tank abbott one?


I always have a bit of time for another Mod.

Here. Enjoy. Don't forget to add positive *REP*.  :thumbsup: Atta' boy.


----------



## UFCFAN33

Sweet deal man..You are Repped :thumbsup:


----------



## Evil

Dammit!!! i was gonna ask for a Wandy staredown and see now that jaymackz has one


----------



## Evil

lets see

awsome Trey, hope youre satisfied also (with donation)


----------



## T.B.

Yes sir, thanks bud.

:thumbsup:


----------



## randyspankstito

I would love an evan tanner avatar. He's da man!


----------



## moldy

hey check out my sig thanks trey


----------



## Ken Shamrock

Hey Trey. I was wondering if I could get a Rich Franklin avatar, please? If possible with the Middleweight belt and coming out just like my Ken Shamrock avatar that you made me. If not, it's fine. It has to be 96 by 96 pixels or 390.6 KB now , and I won't have enough money to put a custom avatar in. 5,000 points and rep will be added. Thank you.


----------



## T.B.

Ken Shamrock said:


> Hey Trey. I was wondering if I could get a Rich Franklin avatar, please? If possible with the Middleweight belt and coming out just like my Ken Shamrock avatar that you made me. If not, it's fine. It has to be 96 by 96 pixels or 390.6 KB now , and I won't have enough money to put a custom avatar in. 5,000 points and rep will be added. Thank you.


Gotcha bud. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ken Shamrock

TREY B. said:


> Gotcha bud. :thumbsup:




Thanks again man. 3,000 points added. You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TREY B. again. I'll add rep whenever I can next time.


----------



## brownpimp88

Hey man, I was wondering if I could get a B.J Penn avatar, specifically the one from 63, where he comes and screaming. Please have the text saying "Da Pimp". I will rep and give points. Thanks.


----------



## MMA1990

Can I get an Anderson Silva walk-in avatar please?


----------



## T.B.

I'll work on your requests in a bit guys.

Keep a look out for 'em.


----------



## T.B.

Sorry these took me so long guys, I've been VERY busy as of late, but here they are. Hope ya like 'em. 



brownpimp88 said:


> Hey man, I was wondering if I could get a B.J Penn avatar, specifically the one from 63, where he comes and screaming. Please have the text saying "Da Pimp". I will rep and give points. Thanks.


Here ya go bud. Enjoy. 












MMA1990 said:


> Can I get an Anderson Silva walk-in avatar please?


Yesssir.


----------



## MMA1990

TREY B. said:


> Sorry these took me so long guys, I've been VERY busy as of late, but here they are. Hope ya like 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go bud. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesssir.




Thanks a lot man I gave you 5000pts.The avatar is awesome:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:    how do I give you rep? When I find out how to give u rep ill make sure to give some to you.


----------



## MMA1990

I gave an approval for reputation I think. Thanks again man I appreciate it.


----------



## randyspankstito

I'd still love an Evan Tanner Avatar if you get the time. Thanks man.


----------



## ozz525

trey can i get a gsp or a bj penn avatar ill give rep and points


----------



## asskicker

Ok I didnt read the rules when I p.m.ed you last so I know I cant have Tito so I would like either Fedor or Couture. I'll give you a generous donation and rep whenever I can. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## T.B.

asskicker said:


> Ok I didnt read the rules when I p.m.ed you last so I know I can't have Tito, so I would like either Fedor or Couture. I'll give you a generous donation and rep whenever I can. Thanks. :thumbsup:


Sorry about the delay - I've been CRAZY busy lately. 

I've got plenty of Captain America footage...so I'll make you one of him. 

Be on the look-out. :thumbsup:


----------



## T.B.

asskicker,

Here it is bud. Hope you like it.


----------



## asskicker

Thanks Trey, I gave you rep and 10,000 points. But now how do I get it in my avatar.


----------



## ozz525

trey can i get a shogun avatar


----------



## T.B.

Let me see if I have any entrance footage of him. 

Check back here frequently.


----------



## randyspankstito

Evan Tanner?


----------



## T.B.

randyspankstito said:


> Evan Tanner?


I gotcha. Looking for the best footage I have of him.

Patience is a virtue my son.


----------



## Asian Sensation

im back with another request lol could i get one of genki sudo's entrances where he does a crazy dance but one where you can tell its him without the costumes? thnx man :thumbsup:


----------



## randyspankstito

TREY B. said:


> I gotcha. Looking for the best footage I have of him.
> 
> Patience is a virtue my son.



Sweet thanks man.


----------



## T.B.

Here you go. Stayed with the theme of your current avatar.


----------



## randyspankstito

TREY B. said:


> Here you go. Stayed with the theme of your current avatar.




Man, that is sweet. Rep and points and my thanks to you Trey B.


----------



## ozz525

Oh Trey Could I Get A Avatar Where Quntion Powerbombs Arona


----------



## Ken Shamrock

ozz525 said:


> Oh Trey Could I Get A Avatar Where Quntion Powerbombs Arona



Here:










Oh, and dude, this isn't just a thread to request whatever gifs, its for people who need avatars and wait the month, etc to get a new avatar if they like every month or so. Not trying to sound rude at all just saying for future reference unless Trey has changed the rules of this thread.


----------



## anton

is gsp in full gi entrance possible?


----------



## Organik

JawShattera said:


> could i reqeust one with wanderlei vs. jackson 2 where wandy drops him with a knee and he falls out cold right onto the bottom of the ropes with all that blood pouring out of his face.
> 
> that would be killer if you could do it



wanderlei's KO on Sakuraba would be dope as hell


----------



## T.B.

Eh guys...

Just so you don't think your requests went un-noticed - I'll be able to do the both of them with relative ease. I'll bang 'em out when I get off work tonight. So look for 'em.

Oh, and Organik...I got a new drawing for ya bud. I'mma scan it in and post it after I got off tonight.

Yezzzur.


----------



## Asian Sensation

TREY B. said:


> Eh guys...
> 
> Just so you don't think your requests went un-noticed - I'll be able to do the both of them with relative ease. I'll bang 'em out when I get off work tonight. So look for 'em.
> 
> Oh, and Organik...I got a new drawing for ya bud. I'mma scan it in and post it after I got off tonight.
> 
> Yezzzur.


possibly the one i requested as well???


----------



## T.B.

aznmaniac0909 said:


> possibly the one i requested as well???


I'm cutting some Genki footage for you after work. So, be on the look out bud.


----------



## T.B.

*NEW SHYT!* 

Behold...

JawShattera










-----

Organik










-----

aznmaniac0909










-----

*Ya'll know the deal!* *REP* and donations are always appreciated! :thumbsup:

*GET @ ME*

Edit: Added aznmaniac0909's request.


----------



## Asian Sensation

thnx man:thumbsup:


----------



## anton

gsp in full gi?


----------



## T.B.

anton said:


> gsp in full gi?


A while back I was using a couple different GSP ones. Plus, there's already enough hugging around the site for him. Pick someone else please.


----------



## anton

urijah faber?


----------



## T.B.

anton said:


> urijah faber?


I am pretty sure I don't have any footage of him as we speak. I'll around though. If I can't find anything good for him...anyone else you'd like anton?


----------



## anton

yea urijah would be number 1, but if not, anyone else in my sig would be cool as well.

thanks, :thumbsup:


----------



## T.B.

Easiest one for me to do...since I already have pre-cut footage of him. Hope you like it. Enjoy. :thumbsup: 










*REP* and a donation are always appreciated!


----------



## anton

thnx brosef.


----------



## screenamesuck

Hello sir. I have a request, but it's not of an entrance. How many points would I have to give you to make an avatar for me of Diego's latest KO against Riggs? I'll give you my 7th born also. Only 6 more to go, I hope you can wait.


----------



## T.B.

screenamesuck said:


> Hello sir. I have a request, but it's not of an entrance. How many points would I have to give you to make an avatar for me of Diego's latest KO against Riggs? I'll give you my 7th born also. Only 6 more to go, I hope you can wait.


Here it is. Hope the file size isn't too big.










Enjoy. :thumbsup:

PM me and we'll work out a donation amount. Don't forget to add *REP* too bud.


----------



## TheJame

If someone doesn't already have one, can I get a Mayhem Miller entrance? Which ever one you think would look cool, man.


----------



## T.B.

TheJame said:


> If someone doesn't already have one, can I get a Mayhem Miller entrance? Which ever one you think would look cool, man.


Sorry it took me so long to respond. I didn't even see your request until now. I am using a Miller entrance...so you need to pick someone else that nobody is using. 

Right now as it stands on the site, here is who I've made for members here:

*Kameleon* - Mirko Filipovic Entrance
*cabby* - Nick Diaz Entrance
*IronMan* - Josh Barnett Entrance
*anton* - Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira Entrance
*asskicker* - Randy Couture Entrance
*moldy* - Renato Sobral Entrance
*esv* - Hermes Franca Entrance
*Organik* - The King's Drive-By On Ronald McDonald
*Ken Shamrock* - Ken Shamrock / Rich Franklin Entrance
*aznmaniac0909* - Takanori Gomi / Genki Sudo Entrance
*Grabaka* - Akihiro Gono Entrance
*UFCFAN33* - Tank Abbott Entrance
*Punishment 101* - Tito Ortiz Entrance
*jdun11* - Fedor Emelianenko Entrance / Phil Baroni Entrance
*pt447* - Wanderlei Silva's Pre-Match Wrist Roll
*JawShattera* - Wanderlei Silva's Knee KO On Rampage
*Spit206Fire* - Sean Sherk's Slam On Florian
*Matt_Serra_Fan* - Matt Serra Entrance
*Team Punishment* - Kenny Florian Entrance
*screenamesuck* - Diego Sanchez Entrance / Riggs KO
*ozz525* - Mauricio Shogun Rua Entrance
*randyspankstito* - Evan Tanner Caveman Celebration
*CTFlyingKnee* - Spencer Fisher Flying Knee KO
*jaymackz* - Wanderlei Silva Staredown With Fujita
*brownpimp88* - BJ Penn Entrance
*MMA1990* - Anderson Silva Entrance
*Me* - I switch mine up every 2 weeks or so...between Chuck Liddell, Andrei Arlovski, Dean Lister, Jason Mayhem Miller, GSP, Heidi Klum, and random other avatars I make.

*GET @ ME*


----------



## TheJame

Well damn, that doesn't leave me with much!


----------



## anton

anderson silva's little dance after beating leben would be sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## T.B.

anton said:


> anderson silva's little dance after beating leben would be sweet. :thumbsup:


Settle down bud. You've only had that Big Nog avatar for 8 days. Chill.


----------



## Asian Sensation

TREY B. said:


> Settle down bud. You've only had that Big Nog avatar for 8 days. Chill.


how long should we wait cause i was gonna ask if i could get gomi's KO of luiz azerado now that i actually have some points id be more than happy to make donations and rep ASAP


----------



## anton

TREY B. said:


> Settle down bud. You've only had that Big Nog avatar for 8 days. Chill.


LOL settle down? I was recommending it to the poster above me who couldn't think of one to request after you listed all the taken ones. Chill.


----------



## T.B.

anton said:


> LOL settle down? I was recommending it to the poster above me who couldn't think of one to request after you listed all the taken ones. Chill.


My fault my fault. You should've mentioned that your post was directed towards TheJame, and not a general request post. That's what I look at each post as.


----------



## anton

yea on second look, i shoulda quoted him first but w/e. 



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TREY B. again.


----------



## Organik

aznmaniac0909 said:


> how long should we wait cause i was gonna ask if i could get gomi's KO of luiz azerado now that i actually have some points id be more than happy to make donations and rep ASAP


you asssshhooooollleeeee

that was my next request    mothwer r****er... i didnt want to type it cause i didnt want someone gettin it


----------



## asskicker

Does anyone have a Bas avatar?

*Nevermind just saw the list, I'd like a cool Bas one. Maybe an open palm KO or some frog hops or somethin. I dont know, whatever you can do. There's no need to hurry cuz I havent had my Couture one that long I just wanna call Bas.

P.S. How much do you normally get as donations for these things.


----------



## Ken Shamrock

Hey Trey, me again and it's been a month. This time can I please have a Wanderlei Silva gif? Possible one where he's doing his hand rolling (don't know the exact name for it) or if you have any other footage such as an entrance or a KO, that'd be great. Text on it the normal KS. It's gotta be 96 by 96 pixels or 390.6 KB since I'm not a premium/lifetime member. Rep and points (I'll be giving you a lot after UFC 66, I'm saving up to put 5,000 + on Liddell) will be added. Thank you.


----------



## T.B.

Kenny,

Got yours done bud. I know you've had that Ace one for quite some time now. Enjoy.










----------

akick,

I gotta find some Bas footage. Gimme some time bud.


----------



## Ken Shamrock

TREY B. said:


> Kenny,
> 
> Got yours done bud. I know you've had that Ace one for quite some time now. Enjoy.



Thank you so much Trey. I have to spread rep, but you'll definitely get repped whenever I can add. Points coming your way after UFC 66 . Thanks again.


----------



## ozz525

Trey Can I please get 1 of Karo's judo throws a real nice one with Ozzy on the top right


----------



## asskicker

Just wanna publicly show my appreciation to Trey for my sweet El Guapo avatar. 

Thanks Trey:thumbsup:


----------



## brownpimp88

Yo Trey, me again man....Do you think you can make me a gif of Rampage doing the infamous slam on Arona, and then a flash off Rampage doing one of his signature dirty looks? I am sure its been well over a month with my B.J one and I would like a fresh look. Oh and the same text..."Da Pimp" Thanks man.


----------



## T.B.

Damn. 

My fault guys. I want to apologize to ozz525 & brownpimp 88 real quick...cause I didn't see your new requests until like an hour ago. But never fear, I got them done.

Don't forget to add green *REP* and Donate an amount at least over 1,000. I'd appreciate that. Well, let's get past the talking...

Here you go guys. Enjoy!

*ozz525*










*brownpimp88*










Sorry about the wait.  :thumbsup:


----------



## brownpimp88

Thanks alot man, I will send you rep and points.


----------



## randyspankstito

Hey Trey, 

Do you still have that evan tanner avatar you made me? I never saved it to the hard drive, thinking it would still be here when my gay flag avatar penalty was up, but it's gone.


----------



## T.B.

randyspankstito said:


> Hey Trey,
> 
> Do you still have that evan tanner avatar you made me? I never saved it to the hard drive, thinking it would still be here when my gay flag avatar penalty was up, but it's gone.


Lucky for you...I save all my work. 

Here ya go bud.


----------



## Asian Sensation

wow shit u gotta lot of rep bars anyways lol can i request gomi pounding the shit out of ishida please?


----------



## T.B.

aznmaniac0909 said:


> wow shit u gotta lot of rep bars anyways lol can i request gomi pounding the shit out of ishida please?


I gotcha bud. 

Enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Asian Sensation

thnx man dunno wat id do without ya:thumbsup: 5 gs coming ur way i put 20 gs in both rampage and crocop


----------



## randyspankstito

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: sweet thanks man.


----------



## JawShattera

hey TREY could i have an AVY of anderson silva's knee that connects to rich franklins NOSE at about 2:13 of round 1 and him stumbling back after it.


----------



## anton

hey TREY.

I'm looking for a Sakuraba entrance avatar. I have one I really like which is at 3:14 of this video:

Video Sakuraba - Saku, Pride, FC, MMA, Highlight - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

but if thats not possible, any sakuraba entrance will do


----------



## T.B.

Eh guys,

Sorry about the wait. Alright...onto business.

*JawShattera*










----------

*anton*, 

I wasn't able to capture anything from that video you provided the link to. What I did was, was make you an avatar off a video I have of Sakuraba versus Randleman from Final Conflict 2003. You know, when Saku entered as Super Mario?  Here, check it out. Lemme know whatchu think.


----------



## anton

nice, that was my second choice anyway. thanks duder.


----------



## Assassin

TREY B. said:


> Fellow forum users,
> 
> This is an idea that popped into my head after I witnessed the recent surge of n00bs stealing my UFC fighter entrance avatars. I got sick of it, so I decided to make this thread. Here are the rules for requesting:
> 
> *- DO NOT steal another users custom avatar!
> - You need over 400 quality posts (and NO SPAM!) to request one! So newbies, step your game up. I don't want EVERYONE having one of these.
> - One request per user each month! (Yes, I'll be keeping track.)
> - ADD REP or POINTS if I make you a custom avatar. Have some respect. They aren't that easy.
> - DO NOT PM ME A REQUEST! Just post it in this thread.
> - If you request a custom avatar of a fighter that I've already made for someone else, you might as well request someone different. I don't want to see a bunch of duplicates around the forum.*
> 
> Lastly, before I let you people begin requesting...please know that the avatars will most likely be around 114 x 94 & 60-63 frames...maybe a few more.
> 
> EDIT: *NO*. I will not make numerous gif's of the same fighter. Pick someone different. We don't need for example, 15 people with the same fighter.


Would you make an exception for Lifetime Members?

Edit-
I read its only a 100 post now. 

Can you make one of Gomi knocking out Azerado @ Pride Bushido 7???


----------



## T.B.

Assassin said:


> Would you make an exception for Lifetime Members?


Sure.

Lemme know whatcha have in mind, and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Assassin

TREY B. said:


> Sure.
> 
> Lemme know whatcha have in mind, and I'll see what I can do.


Can you make one of Gomi knocking out Azerado @ Pride Bushido 7???


----------



## T.B.

Assassin said:


> Can you make one of Gomi knocking out Azerado @ Pride Bushido 7???


I don't have any Bushido 7 clips that I can make gifs out of. 

Anything else you'd want?


----------



## Assassin

TREY B. said:


> I don't have any Bushido 7 clips that I can make gifs out of.
> 
> Anything else you'd want?


CroCop decapitating Silva on Final Conflict.


----------



## T.B.

Assassin said:


> CroCop decapitating Silva on Final Conflict.


Gotcha bud. Enjoy.


----------



## Assassin

TREY B. said:


> Gotcha bud. Enjoy.


Thanks for the avatar


----------



## kds13

anyway i can get rashad evans kick on UFN 8? thanks trey


----------



## T.B.

kds13 said:


> anyway i can get rashad evans kick on UFN 8? thanks trey


Sure. Enjoy.


----------



## anton

TREY B. said:


> Sure. Enjoy.


that angle is awesome!


----------



## kds13

thanks for the avatar. that angle is sick man. it looks great. repped bro.


----------



## Ken Shamrock

Hey Trey, what's up man? Me again, and it's been a month. Can I please have a avatar of Chris Leben's entrance from UFC 66 with the mohawk? if you don't got that, anything else Leben will be fine, if you got no Leben footage then any Robbie Lawler avatar will do. Points and rep will be added after UFC 67. I can only go 96x96. Thanks.


----------



## B-Real

LOL, Leben...

May I request one, please? Unforunately it will have to be small. I would pay for membership if I had a credit card. Anyway... I would like an avatar of Ray Sefo dodging punches against Amada and then doing the little dance... If that's possible.. If not... Nakamura making an entrance.. If that's not possible... Fujita making an entrance... Or, BJ making an entrance... And, if that's not possible... Let me know.. If you want me to post some more, that's fine.


----------



## T.B.

I'll handle the new requests tonight after I conclude my UFC 67 PBP, so check back then guys.


----------



## esv

Hey trey, could i please have an avatar of Melvin Guillard Knocking out rick davis at ufc 60 or Melvin owning Gabe ruediger with that body punch. I will donate points and rep, thanks man!


----------



## B-Real

Nakamura's entrance is my main priority if it's not too late.


----------



## T.B.

I'll see. I'm tired now.

I'll handle these tomorrow if I find time.


----------



## T.B.

Time for a big avatar dump.

Here we go guys...for everyone that requested lately.

Enjoy.

*Ken Shamrock*










-----

*Evil Ash*










-----

*esv*


----------



## Ken Shamrock

Damnit ! It says I have to spread rep to you, Trey. I'll rep whenever I can next time and thank you for the sweet avatar.


----------



## hammafist

hey Trey, i've been waitin to hit 100 posts, finally there. can you do a Serra intro or one of his rolls?


----------



## esv

Thanks so much trey, points and rep are comin up.


----------



## kds13

that rampage avatar is SICK trey. props on that man. he looked like such a badass walking out last night


----------



## T.B.

kds13 said:


> that rampage avatar is SICK trey. props on that man. he looked like such a badass walking out last night


Thanks bud. :thumbsup:


----------



## anton

let me see ya griiiiiillllll


----------



## anton

yo trey. do you have the griffin/edgar fight?

i really wanna see a gif of the transition to the knee bar at the end. not for an av or anything, just to watch over and over.


----------



## brownpimp88

Hey Trey, can I get Anderson smashing Lutter with elbows, and then him doing his post fight celebration? I got some points now so I will donate them all, and give you some rep. Thanks man!


----------



## T.B.

brownpimp88 said:


> Hey Trey, can I get Anderson smashing Lutter with elbows, and then him doing his post fight celebration? I got some points now so I will donate them all, and give you some rep. Thanks man!


Gotcha.


----------



## brownpimp88

Holy shit, ****ing awesome man. Exactly how I pictured it. Thanks!


----------



## T.B.

No problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## moldy

hey trey. Just wondering i was thinking of getting a new avatar if you have time i realize you are extremely busy. I was wondering if i could get babalu when he jumped up on the cage and asked for a title shot. That or him armbarring travis wuiff then him celebrating. if not i understand i love mine but after seeing your work with other members avatars you've got me all excited


----------



## MMA1990

Can I please get a cool Shinya aoki avatar. When he gogoplatas Hanson and than celebrates. I would most appreciate it. 
Thanks.


----------



## Hughesfan2791

Nice work man,

IF you havent made one's already dont surpose you could do me either Hughes walk in ( any UFC event dont mind) or chuck liddell after fight celebration thing, where he runs around ring. Hope you know what i'm on about. Rep will be added + points when i get some.

Cheers bud :thumbsup:


----------



## ozz525

Trey I would really appericate a avatar of Bj Penn wouldbe great rep and points will be added


----------



## T.B.

I'll do all the new requests when I get some free time.


----------



## T.B.

Alright...time for another large avy drop.

Enjoy people.

*moldy*










-----

*MMA1990*










-----

*Hughesfan2791*










-----

*ozz525*


----------



## MMA1990

Thanks man! Heres 30,000pts but for some reason I cant give you rep. Ill try later...anyway thanks for the avatar its sweet.


----------



## moldy

thanks 30,000 and rep


----------



## randyspankstito

Hey trey, 

Could you do me an avatar of Rich Franklin sipping his zcience with his nose smashed across his face after the silva fight? For some reason that realy cracks me up. 

Thanks man.


----------



## anton

LOL

ozz asks for a BJ Penn and you give him a BJ Penn getting pounded by Hughes...HAHAHA

Rep.


----------



## esv

anton said:


> LOL
> 
> ozz asks for a BJ Penn and you give him a BJ Penn getting pounded by Hughes...HAHAHA
> 
> Rep.


Lmfao i also noticed that, that was so funny but it teaches you to be more specific when requesting an avatar lol.


----------



## hammafist

i'll try again. Trey can you please make an avatar for me? i'd like one with Serra...either an entrance one or one of his crazy rolls


----------



## T.B.

hammafist said:


> i'll try again. Trey can you please make an avatar for me? i'd like one with Serra...either an entrance one or one of his crazy rolls


My fault bud. I must've just looked right over your request prior. I didn't even see it. Sorry 'bout that.

Yeah I gotchu. Check back a little bit later...it should be here for you.


----------



## hammafist

cool! more rep comin your way


----------



## T.B.

americanfighter via PM said:


> Hey man I would appreciate it if you could make me an american flag avatar












or 












randyspankstito said:


> Could you do me an avatar of Rich Franklin sipping his zcience with his nose smashed across his face after the silva fight? For some reason that realy cracks me up.












-----



hammafist said:


> i'd like one with Serra...either an entrance one or one of his crazy rolls


----------



## DaddyThunda

hey can i get an elvis sinosic entrance from the fight with forrest griffin or any other one


----------



## hammafist

you're the man Trey! :thumbsup:


----------



## asskicker

You got any Jon Fitch footage Trey?


----------



## T.B.

asskicker said:


> You got any Jon Fitch footage Trey?


No doubt. What do you want? An entrance or fight clip?

GET @ ME


----------



## asskicker

If you have an a cool fight clip I'd take that if not an entrance will do. I dont really care as long as its Fitch.


----------



## DaddyThunda

DaddyThunda said:


> hey can i get an elvis sinosic entrance from the fight with forrest griffin or any other one


hey trey can i get this


----------



## T.B.

Here ya go guys. Enjoy.



DaddyThunda said:


> hey can i get an elvis sinosic entrance from the fight with forrest griffin or any other one














asskicker said:


> If you have an a cool fight clip I'd take that if not an entrance will do. I dont really care as long as its Fitch.


----------



## Asian Sensation

hey trey could i get one of sakurai's entrance and then a quick flash to his knock out of Olaf Alfonso thanx man :thumbsup:


----------



## asskicker

Trey I almost forgot, I gotta wait til I get my payoff from Pride 33 before I can give you all the points I want to. Just so you dont think Im tryin to cheat ya or anything. Not that you really need the points anyway.


----------



## Punishment 101

HEY TREY, iif possible can i get one of either Ortizs entrance against Liddell @ 66... or Tito's takedown in the 2nd Rd OR maybe even possibly Ortiz connecting with a nice straight right on Chuck in the 1st RD. (more preferable but any would do) Ill hook you up with mad PYS once PRIDE is over with... Lemme know bud


----------



## T.B.

Punishment 101 said:


> maybe even possibly Ortiz connecting with a nice straight right on Chuck in the 1st RD. (more preferable but any would do) Ill hook you up with mad PYS once PRIDE is over with... Lemme know bud


----------



## Punishment 101

YEAAAAAAH BROOOOOOOOOOO! THATS GREATlY APPRECIATED TREY ! REPS and PTS coming ur way


----------



## asskicker

aznmaniac0909 said:


> just outta curiosity whered all those points go to?


Theyre all in v-bookie right now


----------



## Asian Sensation

aznmaniac0909 said:


> hey trey could i get one of sakurai's entrance and then a quick flash to his knock out of Olaf Alfonso thanx man :thumbsup:



could i get my request too trey?


----------



## T.B.

aznmaniac0909 said:


> could i get my request too trey?


If I had any footage of Bushido 11, I would make it...but I don't.

So, a different request would be ideal.


----------



## Asian Sensation

TREY B. said:


> If I had any footage of Bushido 11, I would make it...but I don't.
> 
> So, a different request would be ideal.



um ill just wait til the pride event this saturday then id like the hayato entrance thnx


----------



## kds13

i'm gonna go ahead and ask for shogun's overhand right while overeem was on his back to end the fight before anyone else gets it. :laugh: 

thanks trey:thumbsup:


----------



## Asian Sensation

could i request an avatar of sakurai's entrance then a quick transition to his KO of danzig thnx trey


----------



## T.B.

kds13 said:


> i'm gonna go ahead and ask for shogun's overhand right while overeem was on his back to end the fight before anyone else gets it. :laugh:
> 
> thanks trey:thumbsup:


I already had it set up as my next one...sorry bud.

You know I gotta rep my captain. 

I'll think about it though...I'm using either that or a Diaz / Gomi one - so sorry if anyone was gonna request that either.


----------



## Asian Sensation

as long as i get the sakurai one lol


----------



## Wise

I know Im low on posts but I would love a Hendo avatar of anything from the title fight. The left hook would be nice or anything with him no teething it in the interview. Much love.


----------



## Rated

Could I request an avatar of Henderson's spinning backfist, followed by his barrage of punches? :laugh: 

*Edit:* Arg, I realized that you want 400+ posts. Can ya make an exception please? I don't spam. -_-"


----------



## Leviathan

Trey could I request the enterance of Fedor
will hook you up with reps and points :thumbsup:


----------



## T.B.

Hope all these fit your guys' allowed KB limit. I'm not sure what each of your settings are...but if any of these are too big, lemme know and I'll re-size them a bit so they do fit. Other then that, enjoy ladies.  



kds13 said:


> i'm gonna go ahead and ask for shogun's overhand right while overeem was on his back to end the fight before anyone else gets it.














aznmaniac0909 said:


> his KO of danzig














JawShattera said:


> hey trey can i get an avy of diaz beating gomi around on the feet
> 
> ill give you some points,w/e an avy goes for i guess














Wise said:


> I know Im low on posts but I would love a Hendo avatar of anything from the title fight. The left hook would be nice or anything with him no teething it in the interview. Much love.














Rated said:


> Could I request an avatar of Henderson's spinning backfist














Leviathan said:


> Trey could I request the entrance of Fedor
> will hook you up with reps and points


----------



## Wise

Awesome avatar dude!!!!!


----------



## kds13

oh hell yeah. thanks trey. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leviathan

Thanks man its awesome rep and points sent your way :thumbsup:


----------



## Ken Shamrock

Hey Trey, what's up man? Can I get an avatar of Nick Diaz flipping off the PRIDE cameras and then taunting Gomi during their fight by raising his arms up in the air? Preferably the first time he taunts Gomi by doing so. Rep and points will be added. Thank you. It's gotta be 96 x 96 with KS on it. Thanks again dude.


----------



## asskicker

Would I be able to get one of Randy rocking Tim if no one else has it yet?


----------



## T.B.

Ken Shamrock said:


> Hey Trey, what's up man? Can I get an avatar of Nick Diaz flipping off the PRIDE cameras and then taunting Gomi during their fight by raising his arms up in the air? Preferably the first time he taunts Gomi by doing so. Rep and points will be added. Thank you. It's gotta be 96 x 96 with KS on it. Thanks again dude.














asskicker said:


> Would I be able to get one of Randy rocking Tim if no one else has it yet?












Enjoy guys.


----------



## asskicker

Damn Trey I just got your pm and you were right that av is the shit. Thanks alot man. I really appreciate it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ken Shamrock

Thank you so much Trey .


----------



## brownpimp88

Yo Trey, can I get an avatar of Joachim Hansen walking down to the ring. If someone already has that, then how about when Hansen had Jason Ireland in an armbar type situation and then he just hammerfisted the shit out of him? Either would be sweet. Thanks.


----------



## T.B.

brownpimp88 said:


> Yo Trey, can I get an avatar of Joachim Hansen walking down to the ring. Thanks.


----------



## brownpimp88

Thanks man! Looks good.


----------



## T.B.

Alright, I made a change in the way I'm gonna go about making these from now on. Only Staff & Paid members of the site will be able to request custom stuff. That way it will cut down on page loading times (since A LOT of people use them right now).

If you want the perks, then work your way into a Staff spot or become a paid member. Easy as that.


----------

